# Bedliner Spray within Auger / Impeller ??



## crosis38 (Dec 15, 2012)

The images below are from my new Toro snowblower after 10 uses. You can see the paint within the impeller area has been scraped away and the exposed metal has deep gouges within it. Talk about a beating.

Was wondering if anyone has tried truck bedliner or something equally resilient which is SMOOTH within this area to greatly reduce / eliminate wear within the impeller and auger area.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've tried bedliner on mower decks and it just doesn't stand up very well. One season and it's looking pretty torn up. IMHO it sure wasn't worth the time to prep & apply and cost.
Using a 5 gal pail and cutting enough material to line it might be an option if you really wanted to invest the effort. That or touch it up with red epoxy spray each year.


----------



## crosis38 (Dec 15, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I've tried bedliner on mower decks and it just doesn't stand up very well. One season and it's looking pretty torn up. IMHO it sure wasn't worth the time to prep & apply and cost.
> Using a 5 gal pail and cutting enough material to line it might be an option if you really wanted to invest the effort. That or touch it up with red epoxy spray each year.


Terrific that you tried it. Much appreciated for the info. I think the yearly epoxy spray idea may be better for me.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Most impeller housings loose their coating (paint or powder) pretty quickly, so not much that you can do. Every leaf, twig, pebble, ice chunk that gets ingested becomes an abrasive against the housing. The snow itself is actually abrasive. Not much is going to stick nor stay in place with the impeller spinning at about 1100-1200 RPM ( about 60 ft/second at the blade tip)

The good news is that there is very little clearance between the impeller blade and the housing, so the throwing distance is probably decent.

I would just spray the impeller housing with cooking spray or silicone lube to fend off rust. It will be a bit tricky to paint the housing internals without disassembling the auger/impeller mechanism, but probably do-able.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

I say fluid film it does wear off in use but you can use it before, during, and after the season. It's super easy to spray on. It keeps the moisture from the metal like paint does. But the problem with repainting is if theres rust under the paint the bond is no good. Even the so called paint over rust paint will fail if you dont do alot of prep work and cleaning.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

351beno said:


> I say fluid film it does wear off in use but you can use it before, during, and after the season. It's super easy to sprays on. It keeps the moisture from the metal like paint does. But the problem with repainting it is if theres rust under the paint the bond is no good. Even the so called paint over rust paint will fail if you dont do alot of prep work and cleaning.


Fluid film gets my vote. Great stuff. Great for off season storage too.


----------

